# 77 F100 Spark Plug Socket Size?



## jpearson311 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi all. I started changing the spark plugs on my 77 f100 today (302 V8) and my 5/8" plug socket was too small for the plugs in there already. I tried other deep sockets that I had (all the way up to 3/4") and I still couldn't get around it. Any idea what size they are or what other option(s) I have? Thanks.

Jesse


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

jpearson311 said:


> Hi all. I started changing the spark plugs on my 77 f100 today (302 V8) and my 5/8" plug socket was too small for the plugs in there already. I tried other deep sockets that I had (all the way up to 3/4") and I still couldn't get around it. Any idea what size they are or what other option(s) I have? Thanks.
> 
> Jesse


13/16. That's the "other" spark plug socket size.

And I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that's the ONE socket you don't have, so you're going to make a quick trip to the parts store to get one.


----------



## jpearson311 (Dec 29, 2009)

DrHicks said:


> 13/16. That's the "other" spark plug socket size.
> 
> And I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that's the ONE socket you don't have, so you're going to make a quick trip to the parts store to get one.


Ha! Funny. It's one that I DON'T have and yes, I'm going to the store right now. Thanks!

Jesse


----------



## bwilliams (Jul 4, 2012)

If you haven't gone yet, make sure to get a "spark plug socket" as they have a rubber insert which helps to extract the plug and also prevents you from breaking the porcelain.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

jpearson311 said:


> Ha! Funny. It's one that I DON'T have and yes, I'm going to the store right now. Thanks!
> 
> Jesse


YES! You're a knucklehead that does everything the hard way, too! Welcome aboard! :laughing:


----------



## jpearson311 (Dec 29, 2009)

DrHicks said:


> YES! You're a knucklehead that does everything the hard way, too! Welcome aboard! :laughing:


How was this doing everything the hard way?

Jesse


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

jpearson311 said:


> How was this doing everything the hard way?
> 
> Jesse


Ending up not having the ONE tool you need for the job.

I was joking, by the way.


----------



## jpearson311 (Dec 29, 2009)

DrHicks said:


> Ending up not having the ONE tool you need for the job.
> 
> I was joking, by the way.


Yeah, I know. Went and bought a nice 13/16 magnetic sp socket by the way. Pulled one side out yesterday like butter. Man I love working on old cars. Soooo easy. 

Jesse


----------



## jpearson311 (Dec 29, 2009)

bwilliams said:


> If you haven't gone yet, make sure to get a "spark plug socket" as they have a rubber insert which helps to extract the plug and also prevents you from breaking the porcelain.



Got it. Thanks!


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

jpearson311 said:


> Yeah, I know. Went and bought a nice 13/16 magnetic sp socket by the way. Pulled one side out yesterday like butter. Man I love working on old cars. Soooo easy.
> 
> Jesse


It'd be even more fun if the beast had the inline 6. You could climb into the engine bay, and sit in there while working on the engine.


----------



## jpearson311 (Dec 29, 2009)

DrHicks said:


> It'd be even more fun if the beast had the inline 6. You could climb into the engine bay, and sit in there while working on the engine.


Yeah, I know what you're talking about. My Dad has a 77 Explorer pickup with the inline 6. 2 adults can practically stand in the engine bay side by side. Love working on them.

Jesse


----------

